

Github for Mac is here! - jonshariat
https://mac.github.com/

======
alialkhatib
This should say "an incrementally newer version of Github for Mac is here!"
but that wouldn't be nearly as click-baity as the author's title ("Github for
Mac is here!")

I like the new design, especially the UI for branching (which seems more
prominent to me, but I hadn't used the old version in a while so I'm not sure
I'm remembering it accurately). New icon is cool too. Looks like it's more
Yosemite-appropriate.

------
FireBeyond
Very old. Flagged.

